# Drehzahl- und Drehmomentregelung mit S7-1500 und S120 CU320-2 PN



## manuelck99 (7 Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
 ich bin neu hier im Forum und da meine Frage etwas ausführlich ist, werde ich mal kurz meine Austattung auflisten:

Hardware:
S7-1512C
S120 CU320-2 PN
S120 Smart Line Module
2x S120 Single Motor Module
2x 4kW Asynchronmaschinen mit Drehzahlgeber

Software:
TIA Portal V15
Step7 Professional V15
Startdrive Advanced V15

Da das jetzt mal bei Seite ist, kommt hier jetzt meine Frage:

Ich muss einen der beiden Motoren drehzahlgeregelt und den anderen drehmomentgeregelt verfahren. Das Problem ist jetzt, dass ich so etwas zum ersten Mal mache und ich mir daher unsicher bin welche Telegramme ich benutzen soll. Es ist nur eine kleine Anwendung, die in der Schule zum Inbetriebnehmen von Schülern ausgestellt wird. Hat hier vllt. jemand mit mehr Erfahrung einen Vorschlag welches Telegramm ich benutzen soll, möglichst für beide Motoren?

Des Weiteren wollte ich noch die Meinung der mehr erfahrenen Techniker einholen zum Thema Drehzahlregelung. Ich habe gesehen, dass man diese relativ leicht über die MotionControl Bausteine oder SINA_SPEED realisieren kann. Ich hatte aber vor fertige PLC-Datentypen von Siemens selbst für das jeweilige Telegramm zu benutzen und dann einfach über DPWR_DAT und DPRD_DAT (SFC_14 und SFC_15) die Daten in Datenbausteine zu schreiben mit eben den fertigen Siemens Datentypen aus der Sinamics library (von folgender Webseite: https://support.industry.siemens.co...ndardtelegrammen-im-tia-portal?dti=0&lc=de-AT).

Wenn mir da vllt. noch jemand sagen könnte, welche Methode besser wäre, wäre ich schon sehr dankbar.


----------



## zako (9 Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
ein Antrieb wird Dein MASTER. Da kannst Du aussuchen ob Du mit dem TO fährst oder den Hochlaufgeber im Antrieb (das TO ist gerade für SIMATIC- Programmierer recht komfortabel da man sich nicht so sehr mit dem Antrieb auseinander setzen muss). 
Bei einer reinen Drehmomentkopplung musst Du Dir sicher sein, dass z.B. kein Wellenbruch etc. auftreten kann. Sonst würde ein drehmomentgereglte Achse (SLAVE) unkontrolliert beschleunigen können.
Bleiben wir mal bei der Drehmomentkopplung. Von großem Vorteil ist schon mal, dass Du die CU320-2 hat. Das ist eine Multiachsantriebscontrol- Unit. Damit kannst Du den Drehmomentsollwert direkt im Antrieb koppeln. Damit hast Du keine Totzeit (im Gegensatz zu Systemen, die das Sollmoment über einen Kommunikationsbus koppeln müssen).
Man nimmt den Drehmomentsollwert MASTER und gibt diesen als Drehmomentsollwert für den Slave vor. (z.B. SLAVE.p1513 = MASTER.r79). Den Slave kann man direkt über p1300 in Drehmomentregelung schalten.
Dabei sollte der Antrieb mit der niedrigeren Antriebsobjektnummer der MASTER sein (ansonsten hättest Du einen Drehzahlreglertakt Totzeit). Den Jitter den man da noch hat ist deutlich <<1µs (so genau schalten dann synchronisiert die IGBT´s (die DriveCliQ- Kommunikation ist ja hier auch darauf getrimmt)). 
Kannst ja mal mit Oszi (Strommesszange, oder auch mit Spannungsteiler an den Umrichterausgangsphasen) nachmessen.
Bleibt noch das Einschalten. Ich würde es mir am Slave einfach machen: Wähle dort Standardtelegramm 2 (damit werden die Verschaltungen - u.a. Steuer,- und Zustandswort angelegt). Anschließen schaltest Du wieder auf "freies Telegramm" (Wording im STARTDRIVE) zurück. Nun kannst Du obige Verschaltung durchfürhen. 
Wenn nun Dein Slave z.B. im Adressbereich I/Q266 beginnt, dann kann man da auch Variablen vom Typ PD_ZSW1 bzw. PD_STW1 erstellen. Da wären die Steuerbit - und Rückmeldebits alle schon vordefiniert.

PS.: Falls Du eine doch nicht ganz so steife mechanische Kopplung hast, dann melde Dich nochmal. Da muss man dann eher andere Verfahrn wählen (z.B. Statik, oder Lastausgleichsregelung, ...) und man muss sich  auch Gedanken über Fehlerreaktionen machen (v.a. wenn der Slave ausfällt).

Viele Grüße
  Zako


----------



## manuelck99 (11 Dezember 2018)

Also erst mal vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort und Entschuldigung für meine späte Antwort.

Da ich noch wirklich ein Anfänger bin auf diesem Gebiet wollte ich dich noch ein paar Sachen fragen, die für dich wahrscheinlich selbstverständlich sind:

1.) Ich will dem einem Motor nur eine Drehzahl vorgeben können und dem anderen nur ein Drehmoment als z.B. Motor 1 n_soll=700U/min und Motor 2 M_soll=22Nm. Wie ich das aber verstanden habe würde ich bei deinem Vorschlag dem Master die Drehzahl vorgeben und welches Drehmoment da jetzt auch durch die Regelung entsteht, würde ich an den Slave schalten. Nur will ich halt unabhängig vom Motor 1 Motor 2 ein Drehmoment vorgeben.

2.) Wenn ich Telegramm 2 auswähle, dann wird ja NSOLL_B als 32Bit Zahl geschrieben, wie muss ich da in die Variable meine Drehzahlvorgabe von z.B. n_soll=700U/min eingeben.

3.) Wie finde ich heraus wo meine Antrieb im Adressbereich beginnen. Alternativ dachte ich ich würde einfach mit den DPWR_DAT und DPRD_DAT Bausteinen und der HW-Kennung arbeiten.

Nochmals Entschuldigung falls dir meine Fragen als blöd oder selbstverstündlich vorkommen.


----------



## Howard (11 Dezember 2018)

Moin,
Ich würde dir empfehlen mal kurz in die Dokumentation der DriveLib von Siemens zu schauen:
https://support.industry.siemens.co...-zur-ansteuerung-im-tia-portal?dti=0&lc=de-WW
Dort ist beispielsweise der Sina_Speed für eine Drehzahlregelung erklärt - auch wie die Hardware zu konfigurieren und der Baustein anschließend zu beschalten ist. Damit bekommt man den Motor in der Regel recht zügig zum Drehen.


----------



## zako (11 Dezember 2018)

Mit dem Link von Howard bekommst Du schon mal den MASTER zum Laufen (die andere Variante waere das TO, ist jetzt aber egal).

zu 1.) Dann kannst Du auch die Verschaltung SLAVE.p1511 = MASTER.r79 vornehmen. Zusätzlich SLAVE.p1512= SLAVE.r2050[1]. Dann schickst Du eben statt eines Drehzahlsollwerts einfach eine Drehmomentskalierung, dann kann z.B. der SLAVE auch 60% machen und der MASTER nur 40%.
Bei Regalbediengeräten macht man das ganz gerne (wobei man dann beide Antriebe drehzahlgeregelt betreibt und über eine additive eine Drehmómentsymmetrierung macht:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/72341566

zu 2.) siehe Link on Howard (bei Telegramm 1 nimmt man nur ein Einfachwort - das reicht häufig auch aus)


zu 3.) ja, die HWID findest Du beim Telegramm (falls Du mit DPWR_DAT und DPRD_DAT arbeitest).


----------

